

Elements of Company Building - zt
http://billclerico.com/2013/10/02/the-four-elements-of-company-building/

======
Spearchucker
_Warning_ : Rant

These sorts of fluff articles/posts annoy me. They try and sound wise, all-
knowing and give enough information to impress n00bs (those who might benefit
most from the information), without actually saying _anything_ that's useful
and practical.

One example - leadership. It's not even defined properly (influencing others
to get their help in getting something done). If the author wanted to provide
useful advice, he might have mentioned how you establish trust and credibility
[1], which are the trade tools of any good leader.

The author could similarly have provided references to works on strategy
(Sinofsky's One Strategy, Sun Tzu, whatever), made at least a passing
reference to SMART objectives, let alone anything on objective setting [2].

The whole post is just so... devoid of anything useful.

[1] This link discusses trust and credibility in the context of an IT project,
but the principles apply to all leaders:
[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=d8c54975-bd0a-410...](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=d8c54975-bd0a-410b-b266-d73c1f45c641)

[2] This one is badly written, but it's a start, at least:
[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=ec41ffcc-1991-45f...](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=ec41ffcc-1991-45f3-9a69-c4a375b5e7b2)

~~~
billclerico
Hi there (I wrote the piece) - I didn't intend for this to get posted to HN.
Per the post, it's a framework for more posts to come, where I intend to go
into more detail. I'm sorry you didn't find it valuable.

~~~
swombat
Important lesson of blogging:

If there isn't someone out there spending their time to tell you you're an
idiot, you're doing it wrong.

